# PINKS The Game



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The SPEED phenomenon *PINKS* is now a FREE online game that gives you the adrenaline rush of drag racing for pink slips!

PINKS The Game puts _you_ in the driver's seat and lets you experience the thrill of victory, or the heartbreak of losing your ride. Challenge your buddies and put them in the hot seat to see how they compare. Fill out the form now and find out.


http://www.speedtv.com/pinks/game/


----------

